# Hiding Bones...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie has become VERY serious in the evenings about her bone. Pitiful girl, she carries it around in her mouth whimpering until she finds the "perfect" spot to "bury" it. Now, a "normal" dog would ACTUALLY bury it, but not Tillie. Do your Havs DIG outside in the dirt? Anywho, Tillie has never even THOUGHT about digging outside. BUT she will "dig" in the couch cushions, a blanket, her bed, my recliner, the toy box... LOL
Anywho, her "perfect spot" for her precious bone is the shoe basket. We have a bench with 3 bins where all the shoes go and she hides it in there. And then digs furiously to bury it, will leave it there for 5 minutes and come and "dig" it back out. 
As a first time dog mama this just cracks me up. I'll have to get some pictures next time she does it. 

So where does YOUR hav like to "bury" thier bones??


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Amazing..Cicero is just like Tillie and we have so much fun watching him. He tries so hard to find a good place. It's also a game for him. He will put it behind a sofa cushion and come over and look at me. I say, "I can see your bone." He will run get it and put it somewhere else and come look at me again...lol This goes on and on. I love when he will put it in a corner then go get a toy and put on top of it...hahaha He never digs outside but he will take a bone or toy out and put it in the pine straw and use his nose to cover it up...then go back for it in 5 minutes.!!

Are these not fun little furbabies????


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You are lucky they never dig outside,Nellie loves to dig,especially when it has just been raining![which in England is pretty much all the time]the messier the better, she comes in with her little nose covered in mud,where she has been shunting the earth about!!she is such a messy girl.Both Dizzie and Nellie, will run around the house looking to find great places to burry or hide new chew sticks, and then they always end up both wanting the same stick even though they each have their own identical one!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy doesn't seem to want to bury anything! She likes to put her favorite couple of toys and a few chewers by the front door in a pile. She will dig in a blanket, but she doesn't have anything to bury..just digging for the heck of it I guess LOL


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My pup does exactly the same thing. He buries bones all over the place - couch cushions, behind pillows, in any blanket mostly. But at this point it's pretty much guaranteed that if you sit down somewhere or move a blanket a bone will fall out. I let my little guy sleep on the bed and there's always 2 or 3 bones 'buried' in the morning.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella doesn't dig but she hides anything she doesn't want me to get under my bed. It's amazing what I find under there


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

clare said:


> You are lucky they never dig outside,Nellie loves to dig,especially when it has just been raining![which in England is pretty much all the time]the messier the better, she comes in with her little nose covered in mud,where she has been shunting the earth about!!she is such a messy girl.Both Dizzie and Nellie, will run around the house looking to find great places to burry or hide new chew sticks, and then they always end up both wanting the same stick even though they each have their own identical one!


yeah your English dogs like their gardening and digging. LOL . Molly goes off somewhere with her new bully sticks and then usually comes back with them. I love the little whining she does too, not knowing where to hide it. So cute.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep count Kipling in..it's so incredibly cute and funny and he only does it with his most highly valued chew items...he also pushes the invisible 'dirt' on the couch with his nose towards is item over and over again. So he'll place his stick behind a throw cushion...then he'll push invisible dirt over it for about 20 times and then he'll leave it. It's crazy adorable. I'll have to try to video tape him doing it. He also whimpers if he can't find a good spot.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby's bully sticks and Pearly White bones last forever since she usually just tosses them around like a toy. But, when it's brand new she goes crazy trying to find a hiding spot for it, carrying it around whining - so funny! She even "digs" our tile floors!

BTW, when she loses her pearly white underneath the entertainment center she stands there and looks at us until we get the yardstick. Then she gets so excited - she knows what that yardstick is for!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Abby's bully sticks and Pearly White bones last forever since she usually just tosses them around like a toy. But, when it's brand new she goes crazy trying to find a hiding spot for it, carrying it around whining - so funny! She even "digs" our tile floors!
> 
> BTW, when she loses her pearly white underneath the entertainment center she stands there and looks at us until we get the yardstick. Then she gets so excited - she knows what that yardstick is for!


Just wait until McGee comes home then she will be burying her treasure all over the place!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gigi, I agree. She probably won't be leaving her food sitting around for long, either!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, so fun to hear all the "burying" stories!! Isn't that little whine the most pitiful sound ever!? LOL sweet little things... :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

YES. Henry will get ahold of one of my socks and cry and look around the house for the best hiding place. Finally, he finds Fort Knox digs and "burys", then decides this spot is not secure enough and on to another place.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Now we know where the insurance company got the idea for their "worry worry commercial" with the little white dog burying his bone every where. I love the commercial and think of Rosie every time I see it,


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

I am wondering if any of you have your dog growl if you try to go near her while she is guarding her bone that she just buried. I just got a trainer for Holly, because I am trying to get her to not be afraid of other dogs (she is almost 3 now) but now the trainer is more concerned with this "guarding issue" She hides her bone and then lies near it. If I go near her to pet her, she will growl and pick up the bone quickly. She also brings it to bed with her in her crate and growls if I try to close the crate door. Has anyone else had that problem. She started this about 1 year ago.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

No - my dog has no resource guarding in any circumstance. He gladly gives up whatever he has.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

No - Kipling will let me take his most treasured bone right out of his mouth. Good that your trainer is noting it. Resource guarding can become an issue so best to deal with it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

morridon said:


> I am wondering if any of you have your dog growl if you try to go near her while she is guarding her bone that she just buried. I just got a trainer for Holly, because I am trying to get her to not be afraid of other dogs (she is almost 3 now) but now the trainer is more concerned with this "guarding issue" She hides her bone and then lies near it. If I go near her to pet her, she will growl and pick up the bone quickly. She also brings it to bed with her in her crate and growls if I try to close the crate door. Has anyone else had that problem. She started this about 1 year ago.


yep, glad you have a trainer helping with this. It is fairly serious. This is the other side of the story. And the thing with bones or chewies, is that you really should be present in case there's a choking problem. Resource Guarding article if you're interested http://www.4pawsu.com/Donaldson.pdf


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

no there is no growling or resistance. it's more of a game. I can clearly take the sock or toy from him.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Before Zoey arrived maddie would hide her bones all over the place the funniest was in my shoe. She was never interested in chewing them and actually would forget about them. I had probably given about 10 or so and really didn't know where they were. Well within a week after Zoeys arrival the bones were like coming out of the woodwork. Sweet Zoey found them all.Guess who loves to chew her bones now? yes sister Maddie love's her bone and still hides them but will do some chewing too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie has become VERY serious in the evenings about her bone. Pitiful girl, she carries it around in her mouth whimpering until she finds the "perfect" spot to "bury" it. Now, a "normal" dog would ACTUALLY bury it, but not Tillie. Do your Havs DIG outside in the dirt? Anywho, Tillie has never even THOUGHT about digging outside. BUT she will "dig" in the couch cushions, a blanket, her bed, my recliner, the toy box... LOL
> Anywho, her "perfect spot" for her precious bone is the shoe basket. We have a bench with 3 bins where all the shoes go and she hides it in there. And then digs furiously to bury it, will leave it there for 5 minutes and come and "dig" it back out.
> As a first time dog mama this just cracks me up. I'll have to get some pictures next time she does it.
> 
> So where does YOUR hav like to "bury" thier bones??


Have you seen the Traveller's Insurance commercial with the little dog (I think it's a JRT) hiding and worrying over his bone? Maybe you should get Tillie a job with Traveller's. (or an insurance policy for her bone!ound


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Now we know where the insurance company got the idea for their "worry worry commercial" with the little white dog burying his bone every where. I love the commercial and think of Rosie every time I see it,


Ha! You beat me to it, Lucile, you must be feeling better! I didn't see your post before I posted about the same commercial. I agree... it's adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morridon said:


> I am wondering if any of you have your dog growl if you try to go near her while she is guarding her bone that she just buried. I just got a trainer for Holly, because I am trying to get her to not be afraid of other dogs (she is almost 3 now) but now the trainer is more concerned with this "guarding issue" She hides her bone and then lies near it. If I go near her to pet her, she will growl and pick up the bone quickly. She also brings it to bed with her in her crate and growls if I try to close the crate door. Has anyone else had that problem. She started this about 1 year ago.


Kodi will sometimes growl over a treasure, but we've done a lot of work with him about what is his and what isn't. He knows that if we say, "That's Kodi's bone (or whatever" that it's his, and he doesn't have to worry about us taking it. So he stops growling. If it's something he really can't keep (something that could hurt him, or that he could hurt) we say "drop it!", but in a pleasant, fun voice. he will (reluctantly) drop the item in our hand, at which point we ALWAYS make a big deal out of it, and run to the kitchen with him for a cookie as a reward for giving it up.

We sort of ignore the growling part, and deal with what the real issue is. (whether he can keep the item or not) now that he's clear on what is his and what isn't, there is MUCH less growling, without ever directly addressing the growling.

The funny thing with Kodi is that his most "ferocious sounding" growling is ALWAYS in the context of play, where he is clearly having fun, and fully willing to hand you the toy so that you'll throw it for him again. I don't quite understand it, but since it's clearly not aggressive in nature, we ignore that too.


----------

